# Ideas for introducing myself to my ratties and reasuring them I wont eat them



## Imdsm (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi there,

Recently got myself three pet rats, all male, aprox 3 months old, brothers from the same litter, from my local pet store. I've read over 100 a4 pages on keeping rats, doing my research before hand. I know the pet store is a good one, I've used them to get my fish for a few years, and they do support local breeders. The pet rats were from a local breeder.

The problem I have, is they seem scared of me, really flinchy, I'm thinking this is because they are from the pet shop, only handled once a week for cleaning duty, and I've had them 4 days so they aren't used to me yet. I've spoke to them a lot, sat down with the cage door open asking them to come closer for food, sometimes they will come upto me and sniff my thumb then run off without the lettuce, or if i close the cage, sometimes they'll walk up and stand up to sniff me.

The images before look dodgey, but they are my facebook direct image links:
(fbcdn.net stands for facebook content distribution network)

The cage I keep them in can be seen here: http://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...398157645331_510035331_10222998_4835595_n.jpg

Tried to make their area playful, adventuresome whilst also having places to sleep/hide/skulk: http://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...398157685331_510035331_10223003_6681802_n.jpg

I gave them a tissue box to use as a house, and now they just seem to run away from me and hide in it. 

What ways are there that I can get them to trust me more?

Also, I want to clean out the cage as stinky (their names are berkley, alfie and stinky) seems to have the snuffles tonight, I've moved all their poo from the other areas into the litter box, but I'm thinking urine/amonia/chest problems...but if they haven't yet come to me, I don't wanna pick them up and lose a thumb, nor do I want to wipe out my HARD EARNED trust with them. 

As you can see here, the poo box is quite full with the stuff I've moved onto it: 
http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...398157890331_510035331_10223022_1353419_n.jpg (Pictured: alfie)

They come out at night, jumping around like I've fed them drugs, but in the day, and evening, they're very subdued.

Does anyone have any ideas? Or am I just impatient?

I really do want to clean them properly this week, once the kids are back at school!

I did make a cardboard box - about 3 ft high walls, for them to run about in whilst I clean the cage - how could I get them into it without invading their personal space and grabbing them?

Greatly appreciate any response,

Adam


----------



## rat_cuddler (Sep 11, 2009)

Congrats on you little bundles of joy.

This tutorial here is what I use on my less socialized rats: http://fancy-rats.co.uk/information/guides.php?subject=tamingyourrats

And this one can help with the night nuttyness:
http://fancy-rats.co.uk/information/guides.php?subject=rhythms


----------



## Imdsm (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Ideas for introducing myself to my ratties and reasuring them I wont eat the*

Hi, thanks for the links, I actually have every page of fancy-rats printed off, and I've read them many times, I think maybe I'm just expecting too much too soon

I have read around the net that you're supposed to remove any hiding spaces, so the rats have to get used to you, and for the first few days I've given them a few hiding spaces, but yesterday decided to remove their final tissue box they lived in, they seemed a lot less shy and curious last night and today


One of the rats, alfie, has the red mucus on his nose, he also happens to be the shyest and most flinchy of the lot, is this just an adjustment thing?

Also, in regards to:
Place the cage on a surface you are happy with the rats roaming around on that is also fairly contained, e.g. a sofa, table or bed. 

I read that if they're on a table with more of a drop than 2 ft, they won't jump, but on a bed, what are the chances of them jumping off? The drop is about 2 ft on that too.


Thanks again, and I'll keep you updated


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Ideas for introducing myself to my ratties and reasuring them I wont eat the*

Forced socialisation. Get them out for at least 20 minutes on you - apparently rats cannot hold fear for longer than that. You could wear something such as a hoody for them to hide in, cover yourself with a blanket for them to go under or anything else you can think of. They can get used to you this way, but can still hide if they wish. You could also try feeding them soft food while outside of the cage from your fingers, or a spoon if you prefer. Baby food and yoghurt tend to go down well. Giving them soft food while out, opposed to solid, means they have to stay on/near you to eat instead of grabbing solid food and running elsewhere to eat it. They should learn to associate you with yummy food.

So there's no need to wait to clean their cage out. Just pick them up. The sooner they get used to people, the better for both them and yourselves. In the long run they will fear humans for a shorter period of time than leaving it until they become accustomed to you - which may never happen if you keep waiting or could take quite a long time. They'll be able to enjoy time out of their cage sooner this way and won't dart back into houses when they see people, but come to the bars to see you instead! 

It's very rare for rats to bite too, so don't overly worry about that.


----------



## Imdsm (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Ideas for introducing myself to my ratties and reasuring them I wont eat the*

Managed to clean them out tonight, they are comfortable with my hands inside the cage, just watched me whilst i did it.. then they started to explore once i'd finished, and one of them - berkley - smallest, even climbed up onto the panel I open to sniff my hands - say hello, take a treat and go back to his brothers.

They seem happy enough, and are gaining trust, which is good, but alfie has the snuffles as of a few days ago. I'm thinking maybe it's just the weather, but finding a rat vet whilst snowed in isn't going to be easy, how major is sneezing - it's only alfie who is sneezing?

Thanks a lot for the info btw, going to see if they're more willing to come out over the next week and if by then theyre still running from me then it'll be time for forced cuddles!

a few pics 
P.S, they aren't always next to that radiator, that was just whilst i had the cage on the floor to clean it


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Lovely babies! Congratulations.


Give them treats, and talk gently. Just sit with the cage open and a snack, lead them onto you. Allow them to ride in your shirt. The more contact the better, but only good contact. If they seem afraid reassure them. They are very young. Most rats of that age are timid, and the most I've had from many for a while, especially pet-shop rats, when that young, is crawling on my and grooming me. It took time ot get them to that comfort level, they are naturally wary creatures. As babies, they won't like to be restrained, so try to avoid it and just let them choose where to go. A bed makes an excellent trust training space.

Sounds like new home sneezies, but keep an eye on them


----------



## Imdsm (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Ideas for introducing myself to my ratties and reasuring them I wont eat the*



Kinsey said:


> Lovely babies! Congratulations.
> 
> 
> Give them treats, and talk gently. Just sit with the cage open and a snack, lead them onto you. Allow them to ride in your shirt. The more contact the better, but only good contact. If they seem afraid reassure them. They are very young. Most rats of that age are timid, and the most I've had from many for a while, especially pet-shop rats, when that young, is crawling on my and grooming me. It took time ot get them to that comfort level, they are naturally wary creatures. As babies, they won't like to be restrained, so try to avoid it and just let them choose where to go. A bed makes an excellent trust training space.
> ...


Hi Kinsey 

Yeah they are only young, my birthday is in september and when I got these in dec they were 3 months old, so they have now adopted my birthday, makes them about 4 months now.

The cage I have is quite big (wanted them to have space to grow), so not sure if it will fit on my bed but heading to BNQ next weekend to get some wood for a sort of, play pen fence I can slot around me and the cage in my room.

So far I've sat down with the cage open, they seem fine with me spot cleaning the cage, alfie however does enjoy to come over and pinch the toilet roll I'm using, stashing it all in a corner and coming back for more. They sometimes come out onto the grate, have a smell, nibble my fingers then take food and run off again.

Going to try some yogurt soon, so they learn it's safe to stay in proximity and have tasty treats.

When I stroke them, if they are lied down being lazy, they're fine with it, but if they are out and about they seem to shy away, not flinch so much but just, move out of the way - is this just because they're uncomfortable?


Thanks again


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Hmm... I have a couple concerns.

When you say your pet store gets their rats from a local breeder, are you sure it's a REPUTABLE local breeder? My pet store is a "local breeder" but they know nothing about genetics and just stick two and two together.

I find it concerning that your girls that allegedly came from breeders are so timid/unfriendly. Any breeder babies will be extremely tamed and socialized, and even if they were at a pet store, they shouldn't have been there long enough to become afraid of humans and whatnot. 

Also, any pet store that only socializes their animals once a week = not somewhere I would personally buy from.

Anyways, just give them some time. The way to a rat's heart is through their stomach. Keep it up with the treats and hand feeding soft food. There's not much else I can recommend that hasn't already been posted 

And in regards to moving away from hands, it sounds like they are still nervous. I have one boy who was rescued from abuse and although he is fine to climb all over me like a maniac, lick yogurt off my fingers, nibble my nails, and sleep in my pocket, he HATES being grabbed/touched and gets skittish and aggressive when I do so... Unless he's relaxing or half asleep, then he tolerates it.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

It sounds like you are doing fairly well-if they come to you of thier own accord, that is good. My babies were never afraid, but they didn't like being handled until they aged. They are so full of energy when young that it is a bit more difficult to socialize. 

Keep up what you are doing, they'll come around.


----------



## Imdsm (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Ideas for introducing myself to my ratties and reasuring them I wont eat the*

I can't really tell if they're a reputable local breeder, but I've never had a problem with the shop itself, it's a family run place and they're all very nice - don't over stock etc - but I did ask and they said they can't handle every animal there as much as they'd like to, but they do get handled weekly for the cleaning.

Yeah, when they're half a sleep they don't mind, and they do come up to me quite a lot, always want to see whats going on, usually takes them a while though - maybe like to 20 minute thing - but once they're past it they're all sniffing and climbing on my hand, nibbling my nails.

At what age do they usually become a little less energetic and more (happily) pick-up-able so to speak?


----------



## Imdsm (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Ideas for introducing myself to my ratties and reasuring them I wont eat the*

Gave them some cheerios tonight, about 4 or 5 each, and the sugar went to their head really quick (like I read it might) and they were very hyper! They also seemed to be a bit more curious too, and were climbing on my hand, eating from my hand, stealing toilet paper, grooming me and even wanted to come out and have a look around.. great progress - and they're letter me stroke them without flinching.

;D


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

After a few months they will crawl right into your lap. Enjoy the spaz stage while you can, I have found it goes much too fast sometimes, although the cuddling is certainly amazing, too


----------



## Imdsm (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Ideas for introducing myself to my ratties and reasuring them I wont eat the*

Had them about 4 weeks now, and yesterday one of them came out and climbed onto the top of the cage whilst i was sorting some bedding out, managed to pick him up (he was resisting at first) so i stroked him for a bit then put him back in, tonight with my new confidence (and his too!) i managed to get him out and he spent 20 minutes running around me on my office chair (i have a blanket convering it so he can go all around the back of me and was having quite some fun

i'm hoping now the other two will try and compete for my attention, and after he's been back telling them about his day, they'll be more open to the idea

heading to bnq next week to get wood for a playpen, (dont have a rat safe room), and taking them to the vets tomorrow for a checkup, but all in all, things are going good!!

they truely are bundles of joy, just looking at them all lied on top of each other like a totem pole fills you up with love!


----------

